# "Big Mama's Buds"



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 24, 2008)

*Howdy Gang!!:hubba:  Here's some photo's of "Big Mama Buds", he, he, he!!:holysheep: Her buds are really starting to get fat and they're loading up with trichomes! She's into her 6th week of flowering, it won't be long now, he, he, he!!:yay: *


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

:holysheep: How tall is Big Mama? She looks pretty tall. She is beautiful!!


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi godspeedsuchah! She's 5 feet tall! Thanks, my friend!! I'll post some more photo's soon, he, he, he!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

Post on, we love bud porn here


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 24, 2008)

very nice.......


----------



## FourTwenty (Sep 24, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Alistair (Sep 24, 2008)

Very nice thing you got going there Tahiti!  It looks like an ideal setup in your back yard.  I wish I could grow outdoors on my property, but I don't have that option.  If I could grow outside, I'd grow inside and outside too.

Making it to harvest without trying any samples along the way is difficult.  Now, it'll soon be time to harvest.  Will you have the patience to let them cure properly before smoking?  This whole process takes patience, but it's worth it!


----------



## IAN (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice Buds


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 25, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

Don't forget to update with her progress; you can't tease us like that darn it


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Sep 26, 2008)

godspeedsuchah! I'll post some more photo's soon!!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 26, 2008)

Excellent.


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 8, 2008)

speechless.

well done.


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

gorgeous man


----------



## 694 (Nov 12, 2008)

Great looking bud.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 31, 2008)

Still waiting for that bud porn Tahiti


----------



## Elevengrams (Jan 20, 2009)

Very nice indeed


----------



## simo123 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Tahiti those Bud pics are F#@%in INsane Great Work


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jan 20, 2009)

Old thread, I think he got stoned and forgot to post more pics...


----------



## swiftgt (Jan 28, 2009)

they look real nice!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 18, 2009)

those are some nice pics


----------



## astrobud (Feb 19, 2009)

very nice, maybe one day my skills will be as good as yours master


----------

